# The church of St Sarah of the drums



## Wrench (Nov 18, 2018)

*I have 2 reasons for the odd title of this post
1, I have no idea what its actually called
2, I'm just a bit odd
3, I named it after our friend and guide, a bit.....oh thats 3 innit?

History
Very little I can find but this little bit came from the font of all knowledge...Wiki

The foundation stone was laid on 18 May 1870It was built to the designs of Frederick Webster Ordish and John Charles Traylen of Mountsorrel granite, banded and interlaid with Derbyshire red grit stone, covered with Swithland grey green slating. Stone from Box and the Forest of Dean was used in the quatrefoils of the clerestory, and the side and end windows. The windows were fitted with mosaic glass by Evans of Birmingham.

It was consecrated on 1 November 1871.


The church was declared redundant in 2003 and the parish moved to a modern worship centre. 

Place has now been sealed

So down in deepest, darkest darnsarfshire I went, I being well me, obvs, to meet a raven haired umbexer and friend named Drummergirl who was to be my guide for the morning.

After battling our way valiantly through thick jungle we finally reached the entrance and made good our infill

This place was all over insta for a while so it held no surprises other than just how nice it actually was.

On with some pics
*






















[




















































*Liked this place lots 7/10
thanks for looking​*


----------



## Drummergirl_90 (Nov 18, 2018)

7/10 you cheeky sausage!!


----------



## Wrench (Nov 18, 2018)

Lol that's a good score for me chuck x


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 18, 2018)

That's lovely, some well thought out pics there too. Nice!


----------



## Wrench (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## HughieD (Nov 18, 2018)

That is very, very nice. Good work sir.


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2018)

I liked it, the spider web pic is a beaut, Thanks


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 19, 2018)

Stunning. I don't normally like religious stuff, must be the photos.


----------



## Wrench (Nov 19, 2018)

Cheers hughie


----------



## Wrench (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks smiler


----------



## Wrench (Nov 19, 2018)

Cheers Kpu, one of those placed where the pics almost take themselves


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2018)

That's a particularly pretty church, thank you.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 10, 2019)

Cheers Krela.


----------

